# Game that got called :)



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Oct 30, 2013)

So I snitched a piece of SpruceGums spalted elm from my wife, that I had gotten her for some girly project.....

First of the year muzzleloader harvest.

Looks so much better like this, than with tinkle bells and knobs on it :)

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/IMG_20131029_192407_507_zpsf34487c6.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2013)

WOW that is nice!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

I like that. I need a bigger like button.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> So I snitched a piece of SpruceGums spalted elm from my wife, that I had gotten her for some girly project.....
> 
> First of the year muzzleloader harvest.
> 
> ...


Nice mount but I only sent you spalted Maple. By the way how's your wife's projects coming? She is a awesome customer and I have plenty more live edge spalted stuff to sell :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

